# Jiro and Yuki



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi there, new here and I thought this would be a good place to start posting...

I am going into my second attempt at breeding bettas, with semi success on the first try(1 surviving two month old fry) I am confident I will have better success this go. My fish are in decent condition, the bubble nest has been built(it is huge!!!) and they are pretty much going through the motions, though my female Yuki is still in hiding...

Now to get down to my question, I am wondering if anyone would have a clue as to what a cross between my Halfmoon double tail and my red cambodian crowntial is going to look like...I have no earthly clue...Opinions please


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

First, welcome! 

Second, hmm. I'm not sure. The colors are so different, I'm thinking your fry are going to be either red washed {which could be cool} or completely random. As to the actual fish type...I'm still fairly new to this myself, so I'm not sure. Beautiful betta's though.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanx, I do agree that they are a bit of a strange pair as far as color goes, but the only other female I have is a blue Cambodian and she's not quite breeding ready, so I went with Yuki...its sort of a little experiment...I am hoping to get halfmoon crowntails at least, now, halfmoon crown tails with interesting color could only be a bonus ;-)


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

This is true. Do you know any of the parentage genetics, or are they petshop babies? {Mine are all petshop babies so when I breed them I really have no idea what I'll get >.<}


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

No percentages, both of these fish are Petco bettas, they are sort of my practice dummies(my beautiful well loved practice dummies ;-) ) to help me get the basics of betta breeding down...though I will say Jiro, my male, has definite serious breeding potential, that pic. does not come close to giving him full credit, he almost looks black in person except for his blue green eyes...I just wish I had a better female to pair him with(I came this close to purchasing a dark blue halfmoon from thialand just for him but decided I just didn't have the funds for an imported fish...)


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah, unfortunately getting them out of country can kill your wallet, and that's just shipping alone >.< 

I found my purple female VT at Petco, she's beautiful. Mine, at least, usually has a pretty good betta selection for a pet store, and they all look well cared for.  But she and my two males are all VT, I went the cheaper route for my first breeding attempt. Once I get the actual act down pat, then I might breed something more...costly. lol

But in the meantime, have you checked out Aquabid.com? I know sometimes they have posts from people in the US, you might be able to find something more local that you like more. And they're usually pretty reasonable cost wise.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

I can't look at aquabid...it gives me Betta Fish fever LOL. I did look through the listings a few times, but the only fish that interest me are the darker more vibrant colored fish and all I see listed in America are the goldens, black fires, and reds and such...in other words, I have yet to see an american listed betta that totally knocks me out...Of course that doesn't mean the listed fish aren't beautiful, I am just really picky when it comes to bettas...


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Can't blame you, I'm the same way. If I wasn't, I'd have hundreds. Purple is my fav. color, a natural for the female. And my Jazz is an iridescent pinky color that caught my attention. 

My boyfriend's Riot is red, blue, and purple. He's pretty, but probably not one I would have bought. >.<


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

the male's BEAUTIFUL! :O i can't wait to see their babies!

everyone's inspiring me to breed my pet store babies. x: but they're all too old. Dx


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

LOL If I didn't have some kind of standard my house would be over run with betta's of all shapes and sizes...not that that would be a bad thing :-D .Multi-colored's like your boyfriends can be very beautiful, but when I see them my brain almost always automatically registers, mutt...I do own one of my own that would probably make most betta breeders cringe, he is some kind of red, black lace combtail with high green iridescence and crazy fins...looks like he was almost a double tail...to me he his beautiful, but definitely a mutt betta when it come's down to it...

I think I saw your male and female in a different post, your purple girl is very beautiful, and you male is very cute with his pink fins, I don't think you could have picked a better name for him that Jazz, LOL


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> the male's BEAUTIFUL! :O i can't wait to see their babies!
> 
> everyone's inspiring me to breed my pet store babies. x: but they're all too old. Dx


THanx XD

You know, I once had a very old guy I got from wal-mart, he was so old that the first time he saw a female he threw a gill flap,literally, poor guy never could get it to tuck back in place, needless to say I opted not to breed the poor old guy, though he did build an impressive bubble nest...the moral of this story, there is such a thing at too old in the betta world LOL


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Why thanks! Alma is the female, named her from the F.E.A.R. series... Jazz of course is from Transformers. Riot...I have no idea where he came up with that >.<

No doubt Riot's beautiful, but I see so many reds and red/blue multicolors that I don't have the appreciation for them that I would for my pink and purple, or a yellow or a rarer color. Which is kind of a good thing, or I'd be buying a lot more.... >.> 

I'm very curious as to what you'll get from these two.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Curious isn't the word for me, more like very excited! Yuki just followed Jiro under the bubble nest and they were this close to embracing, then jiro got to excited and scared her back under the tank moss...they are making progress ;-)


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Yayyy! I can't wait to see where this goes


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

your female looks like a cross between DT and CT. So you'll probably end up with DT as well as single tails. You would get fins with smaller web reduction (comb/half sun like).

Color wise, you'd probably get black laces, black lace with red fins, plus other colors patterns since cambo is a mixture or color genes.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

THanx so much indjo...you really think I might get some double tailed bettas!? I would be so thrilled to get just one double tail...especially a black lace comb double tail...I just got SOooooo much more excited XD

...Just curious, what makes you think she might be a double tail cross?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Notice that your female's dorsal is rather long. IMO, that's a DT geno. And notice that the webbing on the fins are not equal, IMO that indicates that it's a cross between a CT and a DT. 

Your female is a delta - so IMO she doesn't compliment your male (fin wise). You will get delta's mostly, if not all (delta comb DT, delta single tail - no HM) .


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

...I just go SOooo deflated...I didn't know she was a delta tail, sigh* I had noticed the longer top fin and how the base of her tail was a little thicker than my other female, but I didn't know she was a delta, not what I am wanting at all...not that delta's are ugly, its just not the direction I was hoping to go in...what I am wanting is some more halfmoons, even if they aren't double tails, I really want some halfmoons...like Jiro or at least close to jiro...what IYHO would be a good match for him...and what could I pair suki with in the future to avoid delta in her...(I don't hate deltas, I just get the feeling they would be harder to find homes for)


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry, it would take her plenty of generations to get HM fry from her. Pair her to a HM with 8 end ray branching - perhaps that can get HM in fewer generations.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Thank you Indjo for the advise...I think I will be removing Yuki from the breeding tank, probably from my breeding regime altogether...but I will continue with trying to breed Jiro, I can see my self buying a halfmoon female in my future and that makes me very happy, I have been wanting to get a Halfmoon female for long time now ;-) 

I am a little sad that things will not be going down as planned, but I would rather not end up with fry I would have trouble homing. I have learned that patience is key with fish, I would rather halt my own plans now and end up with a better result in the future...

I am now wondering what Yuki's one surviving fry from my last breeding attempt(to a different male) is going to look like...am thinking maybe a delta comb tail...will just have to wait and see...

Thanks again for the advice and every bodies quick responses, 
Jirothebetta


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

I feel a little silly about how quickly I just cut Yuki out of the breeding program, I mean, she is a beautiful fish...maybe if I ever get a handsome crown tail she will have her day, personally I don't think she will mind  I haven't given up on finding Jiro's perfect match though...I even have my eye on a female on aqua bid that looks like Jiro's soul mate...not sure if I'm allowed to post this, but here a link to it:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1311134357

What do you guys think, a match made in heaven?


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Ooo she's beautiful


----------



## AmandaGraham (Jul 16, 2011)

I was just there and saw her! I say go for it. ;]


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

I know right, and she won't even kill my wallet, am thinking this one will be MINEZ...won't have the money till maybe tomorrow though


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

how about one of these gals:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1311538805
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1311538201

they are dark-bodied, with the green shine, just like him. :3


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

...I didn't see these girls when I was on there, the halfmoon girl you suggested looks just as good and is cheaper...but they are farther away from me than the one I found...sigh* decisions decisions :-D


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Chard's a good breeder. :3 and, if i'm not mistaking, he offers slight discounts for Forum members. i'm getting 2 girls from him, and it's just $18 for the both of them!  he also offers DoA policies for both priority and express. i'm using Priority for my girlies, because i can't afford express. x: so, the $18 includes the shipping. >w<


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Ooo I like the two new females too. I think I like them better.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

>w< i saw them when i was looking for girls of my own. x: Chard has beautiful bettas!  and, they're alot cheaper than most. xD


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

I took another look at the halfmoon female...she really is a better match than the first girl I was considering, she even has the lacy looking fins like Jiro, and you can't beat the price she listed at...I have betta fever really bad right now...MUST HAVE XD


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

shoot Chard a message on here. :3 i'm sure he can help ya out. >w< he's a really nice guy!  i can't wait for my girls. x:


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Whats his user name?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Chard56

:d i'm sure he'll have a gal who matches your handsome boy even better than those two!


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

THanks, I just sent him a PM ;-)


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

no prob. :3 just thought i could help you pick the PERFECT gal!


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Well thanks for the advise everybody, Chard had two females that looked like a perfect match for Jiro, he is going to ship them to me come Monday.

I just can't wait for them to get here, will probably post some pics. of them once they get settled in their new home. 

Once again thanks every body, I never would have found these two without you :-D


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Aww that's awesome, can't wait to see!!!


----------

